# Batch-Hilfe .. wie ist der befehl?



## d-braun (28. März 2004)

hallo
nach langem googlen wende ich mich an euch

ich brauche einen befehl der immer scroll-lock an und aus macht

Begin
*Befehl*
goto Begin

aber wie mache ich das?

hab schon bissl rumprobiert aber es will ned wirklich

wäre cool wenn mir das einer sagen könnte

thx schonma

greetz dom


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. März 2004)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahhnug was du damit anstellen wllst, aber mir solls egal sein. Mitt Batch wirst du das nicht machen können (soweit ich weis). Aber  der  Windows Skripting Host bietet dafür einfache möglichkeiten. Solltests du ihhn noch nicht installiert haben, geh auf http://www.miicrosoft..de uund lade dir den Windowws Skripting Host 5.6 runter. Nach der Installation legst du eine Datei mit folgendem inhalt an:


```
<package>
   <job id="js">
      <script language="JScript">
         var WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell");
         var x=0;
         while(x<1000){
           WshShell.SendKeys ("{SCROLLLOCK}");
           WScript.Sleep(200);
           x++;
         }
      </script>
   </job>
</package>
```

Du speicherst diese Datei ab mit der Endung "wsf". Dannach kannst du es per doppelklick starten. Diese Version wird dir nun 1000 mal den Scrollock an / aus schalten. Wie du zu einer Endlosscheife kommst, ist einfach rauszufinden  Kann sein das du dieses Skript in deinem Virenscanner erst "erlauben" must, da viele Viren mit dem WSH arbeiten...

bye


----------

